# Fishing seminar for youth



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

So here is the deal guys. The MWR here at the Navy base is trying to get a fundraiser together that benifits youth. We are wanting to have some sort of pond filled with freshwater fish species. When I say pond I mean something like those blue plastic ponds that you see at bait shops about 10 or so feet wide. As far as species and size of fish go i do not care as long as the fish are big enough to bite the hook. This will hopefully promote good fishing technics for young children and hopefully interest them in something that we all enjoy so much. 
So here is what I am needing right now. 
1)some sort of "pond" that is small enough to be portable yet large enought o hold fish
2)a connection to someone with a fishery, hatchery, or fwc. Someone that can help me out with the fish.

Either respond on here or call me at 770 864 3312.

Thanks so much for the time and interest.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fishing Seminar for Youths*

I love the thought, and I read your post because I have a son I thought might gain from a youth seminar. I hate to rain on your parade, but fish being placed in a "pond" that small will be so stressed out that they are unlikely to feed.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Corn---------
The idea of having fish in a pool for youngsters to catch is a good one and has been done many-many times. I first done it in Stuttgart Ark in the early 1970 and i have seen it done through the years at different events. The hard part may be finding who does it now--I will see what i can find---------BT66


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

if you put the fish in the day before and give them time to acclimate they will be fine. good idea corn bread. good luck, would reccomend against using those new pools at wallmart, hooks would pop them things and you would have a flood and fish drowning the local kids!


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bass tracker thanks for the info and yeah that would be awesome if u could find anything about someone in the area that may do it. Good to see ya pirate. Someone else had said the same exact thing. Lol. I have managed to contact backwater hatcheries but little insight back. As at as the "pools" ace hardware said yet would donate some 10 or 12 foot round style troughs for the week. Only problem is gettin a truck n trailer for them.


----------

